# Cell Volume and Muscle Growth ? Implications for Nutritional Supplementation



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Gym “experts” – When most gym rats talk about getting bigger they are obviously referring to muscle growth or hypertrophy. Often, however they don’t really have a clue as to what’s happening within their muscles in order to make them bigger and stronger. For all they know little muscle fairies sneak into their rooms at [...]

*Read More...*


----------

